

Code for society - sheepleshearer

I'm looking to volunteer most of my time and would love suggestions for projects to start or join.<p>I studied physics at Caltech, but I am much better at coding than I am at physics. I've been using python for years and have completed several ~10k line projects.<p>Ideally the project would involve machine learning, would clearly benefit society and would be unlikely to ever happen commercially.
======
code
I've posted a "Looking for Technical Cofounder" post here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2342295>. Project does involve machine
learning algorithm. If you're local to the Bay Area, I'd be interested in
connecting. My contact info is in my profile. I didn't happen to see any
contact info listed in yours.

